# ADF drama



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Tonight I heard my ADF singing so I kneeled down to watch the goings on in Ten Gallon Town. Turns out there's a bit of drama. Hansel and Grettle came from the same place at the same time, they may or may not be siblings and/or cousins. Hansel thinks Grettle is the most beautiful girl in town but Grettle told me she wouldn't be with him if he were the only guy in the tank (and he is). She would rather eat planaria until she explodes. Poor Hansel is a few Crayolas short of a box and everytime he thought he would land on Grettle she sped away. A few times it almost looked like she was leading him on. Just sinking right next to him then bolting away as soon as he would strike. I thought that was kind of rude!

Maybe I'll suggest Hansel get a membership with eharmony.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Awww. I need another one of these. Hopefully before Christmas.....or next time I go to get some more ghost shrimp.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

I think it will be cool to get a couple more when I upgrade. I imagine the social activity will be very interesting to say the least. Ha!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Right. I currently only have one. I also have my betta 8 neon tetras and so MANY ramshorn snails. Ya trying to find an assassin snail to get rid of them. I also have ghost shrimp but I think the others have been eaten. So far I've counted 2 left. And I don't think any of the babu ghost shrimp survived cause I don't see any. =/


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

We tried ghosties once. I should have known when the first one (the first store only had one lone shrimp) jumped out of the acclimation cup! Luckily we found her and sje was okay... For a few days. We got her some friends and in less than a week all were dead. From ghost shriip I learned that shrimp keeping is not for me! At least not right now haha. Hansel used to stock them, then when he would strike it would be in the conplete wrong dorection. Lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing them. Made my morning!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm that really looks like an African Clawed frog rather than an ADF. They get way bigger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The male is definitely ADF, you can see his front feet are webbed, he's got a skinnier waist as well. Looks like the female has front webbed feet as well but harder to tell.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Lilnaugrim 

Another indicating feature is the ACF has buggy eyes placed more on top of the skull than to the side.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

That was such a funny post!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! The sad part is that I could make up life stories for animals all day. Lol Yup they are both ADFs. Grettle is just a fatty.


----------

